# Best way to Handle...



## numarix (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking for the best/right way to handle Jericho. And also is it good/bad to un burrow him or just let him come out and then handle him.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

numarix said:


> Looking for the best/right way to handle Jericho. And also is it good/bad to un burrow him or just let him come out and then handle him.



It's bad to remove him from his burrows, let him come out on his own.


----------



## numarix (Oct 31, 2011)

That's what we though. Only did it once and saw how he reacted to it, so we wont do that.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

numarix said:


> That's what we though. Only did it once and saw how he reacted to it, so we wont do that.



Good good. Let him feel safe when he's in burrow you know, I'd start handling him in the next few days or so, see how that goes. Might be tough at first, try the shirt trick and leave it in there for a few days. When you're gonna handle him, go at eye level, slow, see how reacts, and take it from there. Keep us posted bud


----------



## numarix (Oct 31, 2011)

We put a hand towel in the tank and he came out to sit on it





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

On the towel




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 1, 2011)

When you go to pick him up, scoop him up from underneath rather than grabbing him. It's less invasive. You should also try speaking in a clam, soothing voice; I find this works on a great many different animals and will get your tegu used to your presence.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 1, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> When you go to pick him up, scoop him up from underneath rather than grabbing him. It's less invasive. You should also try speaking in a clam, soothing voice; I find this works on a great many different animals and will get your tegu used to your presence.



What does a soothing clam sound like?

JMFK--I couldn't resist...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol, I didn't even notice the typo. I sounds like less frenetic castanets, if you must know.


----------



## numarix (Nov 1, 2011)

Hehe now now, it's a clam soothing tone from a clam and soothing person in a clam and soothing atmosphere.


----------

